# help with wattages!



## Hooglabah (Feb 12, 2011)

hay y'all.

im planning on building a 4x2x2 for my bhp, and i was wondering what wattage ceramic heat emmitters would give me a good gradient. 

i was thinking two 60 watt on the same circut in conjunction with a dimming thermo.

suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks sam


----------



## rockstar_jones (Feb 12, 2011)

Would probably be fine with one 60watt mate, or just use one 75 or something. No real need to use to heat fittings the heat should be even enough with one on its own.

Pics of ya setup when it comes together are a must mate, I have a 1200x800x600 split level for mine.

Michael


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 12, 2011)

ta muchly yeah i,ll have to post some up of the spotteds enclosures as well .


----------



## dadaman (Feb 13, 2011)

75w will do the job. I use 100w globes but I also use a dimming thermostat. If it dims, doesn't really matter if you overkill.


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

dadaman said:


> 75w will do the job. I use 100w globes but I also use a dimming thermostat. If it dims, doesn't really matter if you overkill.


 
then the thermo fails and your stuffed. Thats the biggest reason i am anti thermostat, people go way over the top with the heat source, then when the thermo fails you end up with dead animals. 

To answer your question it will probably be trial and error, start off with out the therm and try 40watt and see if that works, if its too small go for a 60 or 75 depending on how bad the 4 was. Once you get the one that gives you an acceptable temp then shuck the thermo in, even if the thermo fails you dont have anything to worry about


----------



## melluvssnakes (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys sorry but this thread doens't really belong here. This is for DIY projects


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Hey guys sorry but this thread doens't really belong here. This is for DIY projects


 
From a few of the other threads i see in here it certainly belongs


----------



## baxtor (Feb 13, 2011)

hornet said:


> then the thermo fails and your stuffed. Thats the biggest reason i am anti thermostat, people go way over the top with the heat source, then when the thermo fails you end up with dead animals.
> 
> To answer your question it will probably be trial and error, start off with out the therm and try 40watt and see if that works, if its too small go for a 60 or 75 depending on how bad the 4 was. Once you get the one that gives you an acceptable temp then shuck the thermo in, even if the thermo fails you dont have anything to worry about



I couldn't agree more.


----------

